# 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?



## TomSawyer (25. März 2009)

*1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenweiher?*

Hallo zusammen !


Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, hatte jedoch schon die Möglichkeit einige Einträge zu lesen. Die vielen hilfreichen Tipps und interessanten Beiträge haben mich sehr beeindruckt.

Ich möchte deshalb auf diesem Weg versuchen, ein paar Antworten zu finden auf (für mich) ungeklärte Fragen.

Zum Sachverhalt:
Ich habe die Möglichkeit, einen Fischweiher zu "bewirtschaften", der sich in Familienbesitz befindet. Der Weiher ist ca. 100 Meter lang und 20 Meter breit. Der Weiher ist jedoch momentan nur ca. 1,40 Meter tief, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass der Wasserstand noch ca. 10 bis 20 cm abnehmen wird. Ca. 20 % der Fläche ist mit Schilf bewachsen, wobei die Wassertiefe dort natürlich auch geringer ist. Ein Zulauf ist zwar vorhanden, funktioniert aber nur, bei Schneeschmelze bzw. starkem Regen. In dem Weiher befinden sich momentan Weißfische und angeblich auch Hechte.

Meine Frage:
Macht es angesichts der geringen Tiefe Sinn, dort Karpfen und Schleien einzusetzen? Ich verfolge dabei keine wirtschaftlichen Ziele, sondern möchte den Weiher so naturnah wie möglich "bewirtschaften" und ab und zu dort angeln gehen. Ein gesunder Fischbestand ist mir das wichtigste, weshalb ich wegen der Wassertiefe auch Bedenken habe bzw. unschlüssig bin. Welche anderen Fischarten würden noch in Frage kommen?


Ich würde mich über Antworten, Tipps und Hilfe sehr freuen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## lumpi655321 (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Hallo meines wissens nach ist eine Wassertiefe von 80 - 150 cm ausreichend damit der teich nicht bis zum Grund zufriert und die Fische einen Platz zum überwintern haben.Wie schaut es denn im Sommer aus?Bäume oder so als schattenspender wären nicht schlecht damit es nicht zu heiß wirt und der Sauerstoffgehalt zu stark absinkt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

1,40 Tiefe sollte gar kein Problem darstellen.
Ich befische das ein oder andere Altwasser, das nicht mal halb so tief ist. Auch da fühlen sich Schleien und Karpfen pudelwohl.

Da du ja den Teich so und so nicht bis zum Limit vollstopfen willst, steht meiner Meinung nach einem dezenten Besatz nichts im Wege.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Bis auf Zander und andere Mimosen,ist alles ab 1m OK.
Gibt auch flacherte Teiche die durch Grundwasserquellen warm gehalten werden.


----------



## TomSawyer (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Der Weiher ist von Bäumen umgeben. Es ist also ausreichend Schatten vorhanden. Diesbzgl. dürfte es kein Problem geben.

Welche Fischarten kommen bei dieser Wassertiefe sonst noch in Betracht?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Ich würde höchstens noch einige Karpfen und Schleien dazu setzen .


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Wenn du naturnah bewirtschaften möchtest,lass die Karpfen weg.Schleie und Karrauschen rein,Hechte drinlassen -sonnst bleiben Schleien und Karrauschen klein.
Dann hast du was zum Stippen und zum Blinkern ohne längerfristig Geld für Besatz auszugeben  (auch gut für die Fischseuchenverordnung).


----------



## TomSawyer (26. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Danke für die Hilfe!


Ist es notwendig, vor dem Einsetzen die Gewässergüte zu bestimmen?

Muss vor dem Einsetzen festgestellt werden, welcher Besatz sich momentan in dem Weiher befindet?


----------



## Gardenfly (26. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Muß nicht,ist aber für die Fische besser.
Wenn mam weiss was drin ist,weis man auch was möglich ist.
Ablassen würde ich aber nicht,wenn es ein Freizeitteich is. sind Überraschungsfische immer gut.
Manchmal auch traurig,wenn z.B. der Hechtbestand grössere Exemplare bietet,als der Neubesatz lieb ist.
Bringe doch mal eine Wasserprobe zum nächsten Aquariumladen zum Testen,und wenn es wärmer wird,einwenig im Teich angeln.


----------



## TomSawyer (27. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Auf was muss ich bei dem Test bzw. der Gütebestimmung genau achten?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. März 2009)

*AW: 1,20 Meter Wassertiefe ausreichend für Karpfenteich?*

Auf Sauerstoffgehalt;PH-Wert;Nitrit und Amoniumwert!
evtl. noch SBV.


----------

